# Poor man's Doser



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I am too cheap to spend $200 on a two pump doser and I am too lazy to keepdosing my 90G everyday, so being inspired by BigStick120, I built my own doser.


















Doses 150ml in a minute, so I just dilute my solutions down. Easily stores a 30 day supply.

Not pretty, but works.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Glad I inspired you! Looks a lot like mine, and it works very well. Very consistent dosing on the cheap!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I missed Bigstick's post about his auto doser. How does it work? Timer on for 1 minute to pump in the mixed fert solution?

It looks like something everyone should have to cut down on the maintenance efforts.

-John N.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Interesting ...


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Will it need to be stirred up occasionally so the ferts dont settle over a months period? Or is that not really an issue? 

(my ferts are in the mail and I havent mixed any up yet so Im unfamiliar)


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I used a Microjet MC320 pump. It has a flow rate of .5 to 1.2 gpm. Too high. I used a baby dosing syringe from the dollar store, it fit on of the adapter on the pump perfectly. I was hoping to just attach airline hose to the end of the syringe, but it was not snug enough for me, so I snipped the end and glue an airline connector in place. I little testing showed that with a 1 minute interval at the length of tubing I used and the reduction in output size, gave a nice consistent flow rate of 150ml per minute. I use a timer and have the pumps come on at noon, for 1 minute. 

I use two of these one for my Macros and one for traces.

Stirring should not be needed, my ferts stay mixed at much higher concentration than the deluted form used in the doser.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

who said that lazzyness does not help?!!!!!!! greate job.


----------



## crandf (Jan 28, 2005)

How do you keep the flow rate from decreasing as the water level in your dosing bucket drops?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The pump is in the bottom and stays there, the head is always the same no matter what the water level is. As long as the input of the pump is covered you will be fine


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you think you could put this on an inline reactor and have it injected right into the filter and thus right into the aquarium? With a check valve, and a airline hose, you could be good... Right?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont know, never tried to put liquid through a check valve. If you have enough pressure I dont see why it wouldnt work. Dont do it without or you will create a siphon, and that would be very bad!


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I had a check valve inline originally and the pump would not push through it.

I dump straight into my tank or into the sump on my 90G.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

crandf, The pump I used will work in a half inch of water and seems to keep the flow the same no matter the water height. 

Muirner, You would need a bigger pump. The check valves take a lot of pressure to squirt through.

One note on the overall design. Vertical distance to tank really effects flow. I have the pumps on my 90 set to minimum and maximum on my 30 to get the same amount of flow. Setup and measure with everything in its final location.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

BigRed27 said:


> Will it need to be stirred up occasionally so the ferts dont settle over a months period? Or is that not really an issue?
> 
> (my ferts are in the mail and I havent mixed any up yet so Im unfamiliar)


The key to keeping the mixed ferts nice is to use pure water, either RO or DI water when mixing your solutions.


----------

